# Can A Suburban Tow A 31rqs???



## hberrier

Hello, we are novices! Please help!

We are looking at buying a 2006 Outback Sydney 31RQS and upgrade from our Fleetwood Niagara PU, but we don't know if our suburban will tow the 31RQS. Our suburban is a 2004 K-1500 (4x4) with a 4.10 rear axle. The max trailer weight the suburban can tow is estimated to be 8,200 lbs and the GCWR is 14,000 lbs according to some dealership literature. The travel trailer dry weight is 7,100lbs with a hitch load of 800lbs

Does anyone have any experience towing a trailer of this size with a suburban?...upgraded TV is not affordable right now. Any advise would be appreciated.

thanks...


----------



## Camping Fan

Welcome to Outbackers hberrier









You're smart to ask questions before making a purchase. The 31RQS is a nice trailer, but I think it will be too much trailer for your 1500 Suburban. Although the dry weight may be listed at 7,100 pounds, the actual weight of the trailer will be much higher. The listed dry weight doesn't include the weight of the battery or full propane tanks, or the weight of "options" such as awning/AC/outside kitchen, etc. A more realistic weight to look at is the GVWR for the trailer, which for the 31RQS will be around 9,500 pounds. If you pack very lightly you might come in under that, but would probably still be at least 8,500 pounds loaded. The actual tongue weight of the loaded trailer will also be higher than the listed tongue weight, probably between 900-1000 pounds.

If you especially want a floor plan with a quad bunk room, you might want to see if you can find a 2006 26RS, that would be a better match for your Suburban. Clicky thingy for floor plan


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I agree with Camping Fan.

I have a 2004 3/4 ton Suburban and I looked at the 31RQS, but it is simply too big and too heavy for my 3/4 ton. I think I can tow around 8600lbs.

The 31RQS is a SWEET Outback.....but if you really want that Outback, you should consider a 1 ton or a 3/4 ton with a 8.0 engine (of course 4:10 axle)

BTW..I have a 6.0 engine in my Sub...that is why my tow rating is around 8600lbs.


----------



## California Jim

I am towing a smaller & lighter Outback with a 3/4 ton 6.0 liter Burb that has 4:10 gears. Although stable, the power is not impressive. I wouldn't even consider towing a 31RQS with a 1/2 ton Burb. Way too much real world weight. I would also recommend towing this rig with nothing less than a 3/4 ton truck with either the 8.0 Liter or diesel engine.


----------



## egregg57

I agree with all above. I have towing experience with three different TT's (HTT, 29' Springdale, 31RQS) with Eddie Bauer Expedition, Silverado 1500HD and now F-250 as TV's. The 31RQS has considerable weight, length and height. All of which have to be muscled into submission. You've got the wheel base but lack the needed tow capacity and GCVWR.

A standard load for a weekend, no water, has us up at about 9,300-9,500 lbs. Add people, the dog and any additional stuff and your at the 10K mark quick.

It's probably not what you want to hear but you're smart in asking about experiences and information about the 31RQS prior to putting pen to paper.

Eric


----------



## GoVols

Agree with everyone above. I suspect you would immediately be over your payload capacity of the 'burb.


----------



## Scoutr2

I'm with the rest of the folks here. I don't think you will be happy with that trailer and tow-vehicle combination. When we first bought our Outback, we towed our 29BHS with our 2003 half-ton, 2WD Suburban (5.3L with 3:73) on four short trips (50 miles or less one way). The dealer told us the our Suburban would tow just about anything. (The same dealer that sent us out the door with a 30' trailer and a friction sway control device installed.)

Well, let me tell you - power was non-existant. Handling was the proverbial "tail wagging the dog." In those four white-knuckled trips, I decided there was no way that we were going to tow that trailer to Florida and back using that Suburban, so we upgraded to a 3/4 ton Crew Cab. (And our 29BHS is not as long and is considerably lighter than the trailer you're looking at.) Just look at it this way - that 31RQS is is akin to a 32 foot long, 9000# sail behind your Suburban. Crosswinds and big trucks will scare the bejeebers out of you!

Just remember this one piece of advice - most people will believe the dealer and will try to tow with a vehicle that is not built for the load they attach. And after towing several times successfully, they think that all is well and all the naysayers were wrong. But think about what the consequences might be if you have a blowout while towing at 65 mph, or if some idiot cuts you off at high speeds or pulls out in front of you at highway speeds. Then ask yourself if you think matching trailer and tow-vehicle properly is important. How will your tow-vehicle's suspension handle emergency maneuvers with all that length and weight behind you? It's not a question of damage to property, but more a question about the safety of our loved ones and of those people around us on the highway.

I hope this didn't come off as a stern lecture, because that was not my intention. Rather, I hope I've given you and others who are thinking about a bigger trailer some things to ponder as they contemplate purchasing trailer and/or tow vehicle.

Just my humble opinion.

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan

Have any of you actually weighed one of these? If I remember right, my delivered dry weight was about 7,400. I know the garages on this monster are enormous, but I don't have anywhere near the 2,000+ pounds of rated carrying capacity in gear. Using the GVWR as a "realistic" weight of the TT is no more accurate than assuming the dry factory weight is.

(BTW, I'm not suggesting a 1/2 ton can handle it. I would never consider it.)


----------



## whodey

When I bought our 28RSDS I had a '05 1500 Chevy with 5.3L & 4.10 rear. I did all my numbers and knew I was close. Being a newbie here, I didn't ask, MY BAD. So I bought the camper, pulled home fine and then lightly loaded. Everytime we went out, it was a white knuckle experience. The truck just didn't have the power/torque to get it done. So we ended up with the Dodge Diesel. I would recommend staying with the 26RS or smaller if a new TV is not in the equation. I had a Hornet 24RS, basically the exact same trailer as the 26RS minus 2ft. The Chevy pulled that great! You will enjoy your time much better. No use going camping and being stressed out before you even get there. From experience, it's no fun.

Mike


----------



## coloradoos

Welcome hberrier!

Wanted to give you my 2 cents worth. We own a 25rss and tow it with a 3/4 ton 2004 4x4 Suburban and we live in Colorado. We would never even entertain the thought of a larger RV with out getting a different truck to tow it with.

When we were looking for our Outback years ago, we were told we could tow our 25rss with our 1/2 ton 4x4 Yukon. We called GMC and asked other Outback dealers what they thought about towing load and they all told us that we wouldn't have a problem pulling the 25rss with the Yukon. Well, we bought it hook, line and sinker!

We purchased the RV in Michigan and towed it back to Colorado *empty* and as we hit higher elevation, we could notice a big difference! We did the whole camping for the summer and before the next season came along, we went out and purchased a 3/4 ton Suburban! What, give up our Outback? There was no question about it. Trade the Yukon in for a 3/4 ton Suburban! What a difference, but still we do not glide up the mountains, it is a heavy load back there.

*Don't limit the places you can visit with your RV because your truck can't handle the load! * Good luck, and hope you find an Outback to suit both your family and your truck! Hope this helps!









Coloradoos


----------



## hberrier

Camping Fan said:


> Welcome to Outbackers hberrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're smart to ask questions before making a purchase. The 31RQS is a nice trailer, but I think it will be too much trailer for your 1500 Suburban. Although the dry weight may be listed at 7,100 pounds, the actual weight of the trailer will be much higher. The listed dry weight doesn't include the weight of the battery or full propane tanks, or the weight of "options" such as awning/AC/outside kitchen, etc. A more realistic weight to look at is the GVWR for the trailer, which for the 31RQS will be around 9,500 pounds. If you pack very lightly you might come in under that, but would probably still be at least 8,500 pounds loaded. The actual tongue weight of the loaded trailer will also be higher than the listed tongue weight, probably between 900-1000 pounds.
> 
> If you especially want a floor plan with a quad bunk room, you might want to see if you can find a 2006 26RS, that would be a better match for your Suburban. Clicky thingy for floor plan


----------



## skippershe

Hi hberrier









You're getting great advice here









Just wanted to say







to Outbackers!


----------



## egregg57

BoaterDan said:


> Have any of you actually weighed one of these? If I remember right, my delivered dry weight was about 7,400. I know the garages on this monster are enormous, but I don't have anywhere near the 2,000+ pounds of rated carrying capacity in gear. Using the GVWR as a "realistic" weight of the TT is no more accurate than assuming the dry factory weight is.
> 
> (BTW, I'm not suggesting a 1/2 ton can handle it. I would never consider it.)


 Been there done that got the T shirt. The shipping weight 7,240 (For my 2005 31RQS) was not my delivery weight. The shipping weight is normally calculated without some "Customer options" like battery full propane tanks, some appliances or what ever it is they are weighing the trailer without. I am not sure. but there was approximately 500lbs (on the plus side) difference between my shipping and delivery weight.

That put me in the 8K neighborhood. add all of your goodies for a weekend, chairs, table, bikes maybe, screen room (love ours) food, clothes, TV, VCR games, tools, mostly essential stuff etc. etc. and I get to and over 9K quick. That doesn't include fresh water if we dry camp. It adds up fast.

But not only that, some manufacturers vehicle Tow Capacity is determined with a 150lb driver and full tank of gas. If you add anything into the vehicle like other people, pets, cargo, that weight is subtracted from your tow capacity. its working you from both ends. It's a gotcha if you're not aware.

Having the extra GCVWR, Tow, GVWR capacity sometimes isn't just nice. Its a necessity.

See ya out there!!

Eric


----------



## BoaterDan

Now I really have to get to the scales. I've been figuring I'm running a little over 8,000 pounds. I'm really impressed with this TV if it's really more like 9,000.


----------



## BoaterDan

egregg57 said:


> Been there done that got the T shirt. The shipping weight 7,240 (For my 2005 31RQS) was not my delivery weight. The shipping weight is normally calculated without some "Customer options" like battery full propane tanks, some appliances or what ever it is they are weighing the trailer without. I am not sure. but there was approximately 500lbs (on the plus side) difference between my shipping and delivery weight.


This is not an argument, but I'm trying to understand completely what numbers you're reporting. Are you saying you actually weighed the trailer empty (before your gear) and it was around 500 lbs more than what the label in the cabinet said, or 500 pounds more than Keystone's spec from the web site.

My understanding was that the weight on the web site might not include the things you mentioned, but MOST of them would be included in the label in the cabinet, as that was expressly supposed to be a more accurate weight as the trailer left the factory. These days there isn't really anything significant the dealer is adding (in the old days I think even the A/C was installed by the dealer). 60 lbs of propane and a 50 pound battery are a far cry from 500.

Again, I just want to make sure I'm properly understanding what you're saying.


----------



## egregg57

This is not an argument, but I'm trying to understand completely what numbers you're reporting. Are you saying you actually weighed the trailer empty (before your gear) and it was around 500 lbs more than what the label in the cabinet said, or 500 pounds more than Keystone's spec from the web site.

My understanding was that the weight on the web site might not include the things you mentioned, but MOST of them would be included in the label in the cabinet, as that was expressly supposed to be a more accurate weight as the trailer left the factory. These days there isn't really anything significant the dealer is adding (in the old days I think even the A/C was installed by the dealer). 60 lbs of propane and a 50 pound battery are a far cry from 500.

Again, I just want to make sure I'm properly understanding what you're saying.

I apologize if I gave you that impression!

I am not being argumentative. I do apologize! The weight of the trailer was indeed heavier than the "shipped" weight. I had used an estimate of how much equipment I was carrying plus what was listed and knew I was going to be close to the numbers for the TV I had at the time. After the deal was done and I had a chance to go to the scales prior to loading the camper out, I found it was heavier and I was over my Tow capacity, My GVWR AND GCVWR. Additionally I was nieve (sp) about figuring the weights and knew much to dismay I was going to have to go to a bigger TV.

In my personal experience I found that the weight listed for my 31RQS was inaccurate. In discussing that on RV.Net, Long before I found Outbackers, I was raked over the coals by those who considered this stuff common knowledge. "Everybody knows the weights listed are wrong" I need to find the scale receipt to relate the actual numbers.

What I should have said was that ample leeway should available when calculating whether or not ones tow vehicle will do the job.

If I lead anyone astray I apologize for that. Know the weight of the trailer, the weight of your equipment you're loading and the cargo you are carrying in you tow vehicle. This will surely lead one in the right direction in making an educated decision on what is right for them.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

It is also our understanding that (maybe as of Jan 1 ??) the cabinet sticker must reflect the _actual_ weight of the TT when it leaves the factory - therefore, new TT sticker weights _should_ include all those (non-optional) options ... like the stove & fridge


----------



## Rip

My 31RQS is 950 pounds at the tongue, at the jack it goes up 50 pounds to 1000 pounds this is were I will weight at from now on with the Hensley attach!!!
1200 pounds at the tongue with a full 50 gal fresh water tank ,415 pounds!! So if you take water along your tongue weight is high with this trailer!!! I moved all my heavy thing to the back storage area,trying to keep lite things up front only!!! Trailer weight 8860 pounds with out water / with water 9060 pounds !!!!! Hope this helps with what a 31RQS trailer weights when loaded !!!!!!!!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

May be tempting..don't do it. Your best bet would be to settle with a 26RS or 25RSS. Just my 2cents being an owner of a 1500 Suburban and 26RS OB. Welcome to the site.


----------



## jedmunson

We have a 31RQS - its heavy. The 9000 ballpark would not be out of line.

Happy Camping - Jennifer


----------



## 1jeep

As others have said it really is a lot of trailer for any 1/2 ton and i think even more so for your suburban. 
My trailer was advertised at 7600lbs, the actual weight is 8250lbs. I never travel with anythign in the tanks and pack like i have to carry the trailer. This means no more firewood in my truck, one chair per person packed in the basement and even loading all the luggage in the rear of the trailer.

Yes, i am pushing my truck with this trailer and i believe you would be even worse. The Sydney is a great trailer, but there are others that are lighter with similiar features.


----------



## nynethead

After towing a 29bhs with a half ton crew cab chevy, I know the WB might be close but the power and capacities of the 31 is too much for a half ton burb.

You could try but will be truely disappointed with the performance, ride and handling. This is not even taking into account safety issues.


----------



## Thor

We have an 06 31RQS and it is a beautiful trailer














We sold our 28RSS which we really enjoyed as well.

I towed both trailers with a variety of TV and here is want I found. Always pack light regardless - If you do not need it, do not bring it is what I live by.

I really did not notice much difference being towing the 28RSS and the 31 while on the hwy (This is towing with 07 Burb) Here is want I found

The 31 felt better - less sway when being passed and seemed a bit more solid - Could be that the W/D bars were upgraded as well
Acceleration - not much difference but I never really do quick starts anyways
Turning radius - 28 was much better. You do not need to swing out as far making the turns
Height - The 31 is much taller and I noticed tree branches alot more now while getting into sites

Last year I towed the 31 for almost 4000km from Canada to Ky, Vw, My, Pa, Oh, Mi, Ny

Never had an issue at all with power, sway or drivability. The only thing I notice was getting thru the hills of Ky, Wv, My - I was able to get thru ok with 7% grad over 16miles but the pedal was on the floor to maintain a speed of 80km/h (Normally I drive 100km/h on the hwy) I was very pleased with how everything worked.

I now have a 2500 Durmax Diesel and there is a huge difference - I am able to drive 120 km/h in top gear without the truck working hard. I also notice the ride quality without the TT behind it. It is alot stiffer.

So in my opinion

If you already have the truck then I would not buy a new one, but have it in the back of your mind that it soon will be time. If you are going to be buying a new truck/SUV buy as big as you can get. I guess you need to know what the TV is going to be used for. Towing vs daily commuting and family needs. In my case I will be switching back to a SUV because it fits our needs much better having 3 children. (Our driving habits - 5000km towing 25,000km driving / per year)

Also consider a quality brake controller and hitch set-up - No snese having alot of power when the rest of the set-up will cause you to white knuckle it while towing. I find having them set-up properly makes the biggest difference.

Options for TV - Get self levelling, I really like this feature because it is much easier to set-up your TV TT combo because the truck will always be level regardless on how you pack your camping supplies

Good luck and have fun

Thor


----------



## hberrier

Wow, thanks everyone for the awesome advice (although we are disappointed that the trailer we are looking at and love really just won't work with our suburban). I'm really impressed with how quickly we got a response, and they were all so thorough! Thanks again...this really helped us tremendously! Now, I guess we are off to decide on another trailer! Take care.


----------



## wolfwood

hberrier said:


> Wow, thanks everyone for the awesome advice (although we are disappointed that the trailer we are looking at and love really just won't work with our suburban). I'm really impressed with how quickly we got a response, and they were all so thorough! Thanks again...this really helped us tremendously! Now, I guess we are off to decide on another trailer! Take care.


Sorry you're disappointed.....but glad to hear you're heeding the good word of these experienced folks and that you & your family will stay safe!

Good luck with the hunt


----------



## Oregon_Camper

hberrier said:


> Wow, thanks everyone for the awesome advice (although we are disappointed that the trailer we are looking at and love really just won't work with our suburban). I'm really impressed with how quickly we got a response, and they were all so thorough! Thanks again...this really helped us tremendously! Now, I guess we are off to decide on another trailer! Take care.


Don't rule out the 28RSDS....it is a great Outback.


----------



## BoaterDan

Rip said:


> My 31RQS is 950 pounds at the tongue, at the jack it goes up 50 pounds to 1000 pounds this is were I will weight at from now on with the Hensley attach!!!
> 1200 pounds at the tongue with a full 50 gal fresh water tank ,415 pounds!! So if you take water along your tongue weight is high with this trailer!!! I moved all my heavy thing to the back storage area,trying to keep lite things up front only!!! Trailer weight 8860 pounds with out water / with water 9060 pounds !!!!! Hope this helps with what a 31RQS trailer weights when loaded !!!!!!!!


Cool. Just so I'm clear, you are talking about loaded with all your gear, right?

Interesting about the tongue weight. I've actually played with various storage configurations, moving weight on and off the tongue. Since the garages are so huge at both ends, you can have a pretty dramatic shift.


----------



## BoaterDan

wolfwood said:


> It is also our understanding that (maybe as of Jan 1 ??) the cabinet sticker must reflect the _actual_ weight of the TT when it leaves the factory - therefore, new TT sticker weights _should_ include all those (non-optional) options ... like the stove & fridge


Was that a recent legislative change? From my research the other day, it seemed the cabinet sticker was just an industty agreed-upon standard, not a government mandate.


----------



## mtq

I have a 31RQS, and pull it with my Suburban LTZ with no problems. I live in Maryland and have pulled my 31RQS across the US to CA and back. And yes across the rockies! NO problem


----------



## Rip

BoaterDan said:


> My 31RQS is 950 pounds at the tongue, at the jack it goes up 50 pounds to 1000 pounds this is were I will weight at from now on with the Hensley attach!!!
> 1200 pounds at the tongue with a full 50 gal fresh water tank ,415 pounds!! So if you take water along your tongue weight is high with this trailer!!! I moved all my heavy thing to the back storage area,trying to keep lite things up front only!!! Trailer weight 8860 pounds with out water / with water 9060 pounds !!!!! Hope this helps with what a 31RQS trailer weights when loaded !!!!!!!!


Cool. Just so I'm clear, you are talking about loaded with all your gear, right?

Interesting about the tongue weight. I've actually played with various storage configurations, moving weight on and off the tongue. Since the garages are so huge at both ends, you can have a pretty dramatic shift.
[/quote] Yes this is load ready to go camping frig,cloths,pop,BEER,loaded 50 gal water tank,11chairs,bag-o game,washer game,and lots and lots more!!!! This is just in the front!!!! In the back storage it's loaded 3, 10-3 extension cords 50 feet ,all the cast iron cookware,tool box load with tools,12x18 rv mat, 3 coleman lanterns,20gal.blue tote,5gal water tote,3 -25ft water hose,folding garbage can,10x10 pop-up shelter with sides,6 foot plastic folding table, 6 bottles of propane,20 lego leveling blocks ,one bucket,tarps,broom,and much more!!!!! I weight this with my Sherline tongue scale and the trailer weight was at a cat scale truck disconnected!!!!


----------



## mtq

Rip said:


> My 31RQS is 950 pounds at the tongue, at the jack it goes up 50 pounds to 1000 pounds this is were I will weight at from now on with the Hensley attach!!!
> 1200 pounds at the tongue with a full 50 gal fresh water tank ,415 pounds!! So if you take water along your tongue weight is high with this trailer!!! I moved all my heavy thing to the back storage area,trying to keep lite things up front only!!! Trailer weight 8860 pounds with out water / with water 9060 pounds !!!!! Hope this helps with what a 31RQS trailer weights when loaded !!!!!!!!


Cool. Just so I'm clear, you are talking about loaded with all your gear, right?

Interesting about the tongue weight. I've actually played with various storage configurations, moving weight on and off the tongue. Since the garages are so huge at both ends, you can have a pretty dramatic shift.
[/quote] Yes this is load ready to go camping frig,cloths,pop,BEER,loaded 50 gal water tank,11chairs,bag-o game,washer game,and lots and lots more!!!! This is just in the front!!!! In the back storage it's loaded 3, 10-3 extension cords 50 feet ,all the cast iron cookware,tool box load with tools,12x18 rv mat, 3 coleman lanterns,20gal.blue tote,5gal water tote,3 -25ft water hose,folding garbage can,10x10 pop-up shelter with sides,6 foot plastic folding table, 6 bottles of propane,20 lego leveling blocks ,one bucket,tarps,broom,and much more!!!!! I weight this with my Sherline tongue scale and the trailer weight was at a cat scale truck disconnected!!!!
[/quote]

Yes... fully loaded with a generator and 5 gallons of gas. My wife packs way too much stuff.... I also have my two kids toys... The only thing I did not have full is the fresh water tank. I usually on keep it half full, but I have dual 6 volt batteries up front. I averaged 60 MPH with 9 MPG. My only point to this is I have exactly what your question asked. A Suburban pulling a 31 RQS. Those other guys were only giving opions......


----------



## egregg57

My only point to this is I have exactly what your question asked. A Suburban pulling a 31 RQS. Those other guys were only giving opions......

This is what I think most are responding to, At least it's what I am responding to.

Our suburban is a 2004 K-1500 (4x4) with a 4.10 rear axle. The max trailer weight the suburban can tow is estimated to be 8,200 lbs and the GCWR is 14,000 lbs according to some dealership literature. The travel trailer dry weight is 7,100lbs with a hitch load of 800lbs

What I am saying here is that a 2004 K-1500 (4x4) with 4.10 gears is not going to SAFELY tow a 31RQS. Can you pull it? probably. Will it be safe to pull it? NO.

Curb weight 5,456 + 31RQS UVW 7,100 =12,556. 1,444 lbs more and he is over the GCVWR. The tow capacity is about 8,200 pounds. Subtract any passengers or cargo that is going into the Burb from your tow weight. If you figure an additional two passengers at 180lbs each and 2 bottles of propane and the tow capacity is already down to 7,780lbs.

Additionally The 2008 31RQS has a shipping weight that is listed to be 7,300. My 2005 was 7,240. In 2005 when I weighed my camper, empty, it did not weigh 7,240. It was quite a bit more.

By the time he puts clothes food or anything else in the camper He is going to go over his tow capacity very quickly and start to encroach if not exceed the GCVWR.

What we are saying is that it is unadvisable to tow a 31RQS with a Chevy Suburban 1500. Period. I towed my 31RQS with a Silverado 1500HD. Not enough truck.

For us to tell someone that they can tow a camper of that size with that particular truck short of not loading anything in it would be doing that person a dis-service.

With all due respect,

Eric


----------



## BoaterDan

mtq said:


> Yes... fully loaded with a generator and 5 gallons of gas. My wife packs way too much stuff.... I also have my two kids toys... The only thing I did not have full is the fresh water tank. I usually on keep it half full, but I have dual 6 volt batteries up front. I averaged 60 MPH with 9 MPG. My only point to this is I have exactly what your question asked. A Suburban pulling a 31 RQS. Those other guys were only giving opions......


I wasn't the OP. I pull my 31RQS with my 1999 K2500 Suburban, but it's the 7.4L big block and rated for 10k pounds. I feel I have plenty of truck to safely pull it.

My reason for asking was more because I've been thinking I'm pulling around 8,200 pounds when in reality it's apparently up to 1,000 more.


----------



## egregg57

BoaterDan said:


> Yes... fully loaded with a generator and 5 gallons of gas. My wife packs way too much stuff.... I also have my two kids toys... The only thing I did not have full is the fresh water tank. I usually on keep it half full, but I have dual 6 volt batteries up front. I averaged 60 MPH with 9 MPG. My only point to this is I have exactly what your question asked. A Suburban pulling a 31 RQS. Those other guys were only giving opions......


I wasn't the OP. I pull my 31RQS with my 1999 K2500 Suburban, but it's the 7.4L big block and rated for 10k pounds. I feel I have plenty of truck to safely pull it.

My reason for asking was more because I've been thinking I'm pulling around 8,200 pounds when in reality it's apparently up to 1,000 more.
[/quote]

Yup, no doubt you're in the green. Plus the 2500 has a higher GCVWR. apples and oranges when we're talking about a 1500 vs 2500

Eric


----------



## BoaterDan

egregg57 said:


> Yup, no doubt you're in the green. Plus the 2500 has a higher GCVWR. apples and oranges when we're talking about a 1500 vs 2500
> 
> Eric


Yeah, but it sounds like the newer 2500 with 6.0L is questionable if the trailer really gets up to 9,500# in real life.


----------



## mmblantz

I have an 05 28RSS and started out towing it with a 95 1500 Burb with a 350(5.7L). It was VERY unimpressive. especially on hills. When big semi's would pass me, I thought I was gonna get blown off road. I started looking and foung a 98 2500 burb with a 454(7.4L)heavy duty motor. Pulls much better and is rock solid stable with crosswinds and big trucks. I did this for about $3000 difference between selling the 95 and getting the 98. Also had about 40K less milage to worry about.


----------



## ramartina

hberrier said:


> Hello, we are novices! Please help!
> 
> We are looking at buying a 2006 Outback Sydney 31RQS and upgrade from our Fleetwood Niagara PU, but we don't know if our suburban will tow the 31RQS. Our suburban is a 2004 K-1500 (4x4) with a 4.10 rear axle. The max trailer weight the suburban can tow is estimated to be 8,200 lbs and the GCWR is 14,000 lbs according to some dealership literature. The travel trailer dry weight is 7,100lbs with a hitch load of 800lbs
> 
> Does anyone have any experience towing a trailer of this size with a suburban?...upgraded TV is not affordable right now. Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks...


I have a 00' GMC Suburban 1500 4x4 with the 3.73 rear end and the 5.7 engine. I just towed my new 23rs for the first time. Towing was amazingly stable with the WD hitch (zero sway on the round trip). No troubles on flat or moderate terrain. On large hills the perfomance really falls off, though. FWIW, glad I'm not towing a larger unit with this set up.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I am with Fat Tony. I am glad I am not towing anything larger with my TV.

-CC


----------



## kbickers

...[/quote]

I have a 00' GMC Suburban 1500 4x4 with the 3.73 rear end and the 5.7 engine. I just towed my new 23rs for the first time. Towing was amazingly stable with the WD hitch (zero sway on the round trip). No troubles on flat or moderate terrain. On large hills the perfomance really falls off, though. FWIW, glad I'm not towing a larger unit with this set up.
[/quote]

I didn't know you could get the 5.7 in a '00 Suburban. I see your's is a GMC Suburban, so maybe it's a '00 Model that was not the new body style when GMCs were renamed Yukons.

Any how I have a '00 Chevy Suburban 1500 4x4 w/ 5.3/3.73 which we tow our 25RSS. It gets the job done, but I certainly wouldn't consider anything bigger or heavier. Just not enough power, hills are a real struggle.

As for the new Suburban/Yukon XL 3/4 ton 6.0 4speeds are not impressive. I test drove an 07 and it felt very sluggish and left very unimpressed. I've read the '08 3/4 ton Suburban/Yukon XL will get the 6.0 6speed combo that should be a much better setup.


----------



## brutecamo

I'm in the same situation. TV is 1991 Chevy 3500 Crewcab with 7.4 auto and 3:42. We just sold our 02 OB 28BHS. Were looking at a 31 RQS but the extra 2500lbs is a little scary. I always seem to be driving into the wind and up and down the Rocky's! Any other Gassers out there towing the 31 RQS?


----------



## johnp

brutecamo said:


> I'm in the same situation. TV is 1991 Chevy 3500 Crewcab with 7.4 auto and 3:42. We just sold our 02 OB 28BHS. Were looking at a 31 RQS but the extra 2500lbs is a little scary. I always seem to be driving into the wind and up and down the Rocky's! Any other Gassers out there towing the 31 RQS?


In your case with the 454 I would do a gear swap to 4.10's and turn it into a towing beast.

I towed my 32bhds with a 2500 Avalanche with the 496 engine to FL and back with no problems whatsoever other than gas mileage









John


----------



## BoaterDan

I'm another one that bought a 1/2 ton and traded it in a year later when I realized the 5k pound towing capacity just wasn't going to work for me.









One thing to keep in mind if you're considering the 3/4 ton upgrade... my 7.4L (454) with 4.10 gears gets no better than 10mpg NOT towing. It's my stay-at-home DW's daily putter, but if it's going to be a daily driver to work for you it doesn't have to be much of a trip before you can make the payment on a 30mpg car with the gas savings.


----------

